# Ruby Red Spilo



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

I have an empty 30 gallon tank. I am thinking about putting a ruby red spilo in it. Aquascapeonline has 4-5 inchers for sale. I had a gold mac in a 29 gallon tank many years ago and I loved that fish. Super aggressive eater and would chase me around all day. I'm looking to get another fish with that attitude. I really want another gold mac but aquascape is sold out. Is a ruby red a good choice for me? Any other species I should consider? Are gold Macs and ruby red spilos alike? Anyone have any pictures and videos of their ruby reds? I would love to see an adult ruby red from someone's collection. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh man i was just looking at aquascape for ruby red spilo lol ...probably same one ..if money is not issue id get manuelli ...


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Are mannys aggressive? And will a 30 gallon be big enough? Are they easy to keep?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

ive had manny and it was pretty and aggressive fish, unfortunately i didnt have him long enough .. died 2 days later out of stress.. and 30 gall for life?
Wouldnt do that... it says 20gall a fish but for lifetime id get him min of 75 .


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

I plan on upgrading tanks with whatever piranha I get. Just hopefully not for a couple years ava a bigger house haha.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Good choice... he should be fine for some time in 30 gall but as i said id aim for bigger in near future..
And gotta love new house ,plenty of room for tanks


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Exactly


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

The shipping to where I lives is so expensive. Basically I have the choice to spend 200 dollars on a bare 75 gallon tank and stand or spend 200 dollars on a solo species. Not sure what to do. Any advice would be great.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Craigslist .... if you're handy you'd find awesome deal ..
and aqueon tanks have sale . $250 for new 125 gal ,my lfs informed me


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

200 dollar tank was on craigslist. I live in the middle of no where. No one keeps piranhas around here and no one has big tanks. I have to drive 240 miles just to pick up the 75 gallon tank that he wants 200 dollars for. That is why I am thinking about just biting the bullet and paying 80 bucks for shipping to get my rrs. That way I don't have to find room for a big tank and have to buy new filters and cycle and all that jazz. Maybe someday when I get a new house ill have a big tank.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

O man ,,, u really live in middle of nowhere !!Took me hour one way and 6 pack for cousin to help me .. Check thread "big one" in tank and maintenance , i am in progress of restoring 150 gall

For good price and tank i wouldnt mind driving a bit tho .. how long was tank on cl ? if its long beat it down to lot less


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

It's an oceanic 80 gallon I guess. He wasn't sure of dimensions. Internet says 48.5x20.5x21.5

Has light, pumps, beautiful oak stand and hood, heater and everything. Guy doesn't seem to know much. I asked him for dimensions and he keeps saying 4ft wide and 2ft tall. Asked him about filters and he has no idea.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Ask for pics .. detailed pics of silicone


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

He said he is going to measure it and send pics.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

He said it's 48x24x24. Said he was told it's an 80 and it says 80 on it. Those measurements come out to be 120 gallon


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

so for $200 is tank with everything? sounds as good deal.. did you agreed on price yet? ask him for pictures ..if you see any scratches or anything wrong you could beat down the price .. second check how long tank was on Cl... if more then 10 days then noone wants it and you could get price down .. say 120 ...
and dont tell him real volume of tank .. myne was sold as 100 gallon ... came out to 150


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

He sold it

He sold it


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

damn... keep searching


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Might just go with the rrs for now and get bigger tank and reds down the road


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Ordered my rrs today!


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

wohoo ... post pic once arrive


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh I will!!!


----------



## rebhchad (Oct 9, 2013)

fixing to order a rrs myself..


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

i am jealous as hell .. i still have lots of work to do before buying any fish !
congrats to both of you


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Today is the day!!!!


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

do unpacking video,, always loved those .


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Just picked the little guy up


----------



## rebhchad (Oct 9, 2013)

thanks to fedex being 3 days late on a overnight package my rrs was doa... I hate the fact of a perfect fish dying because of mail delay!! but at least im getting another free of cost.. but that's good business of course.


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Aww man that sucks, sorry for the loss, hope the new guy will arrive safe and healthy.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

O man , you got some luck with shipped fish .. 
There is always risk with shipping live fish.. 3rd time is lucky one and this one will be The one ;-)


----------

